# Winter Pictures



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)

Love this picture and wanted to share&#8230;


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww..very sweet


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

That is a great picture.


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

Why am I not seeing any picture?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That is such a sweet picture. I'm in love


----------



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)

Make sure you are logged in. If you aren't logged in, you can't see pictures.


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

:first:


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

Weird, I still cannot see any picture. I can see all of the other pictures on this site.


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

I am logged in or I wouldn't be able to post.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks like a little stuffed teddy bear. Very cute.


----------



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

AWW, a real heart warmer.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Aw what a sweetie, I like the second picture better I'm getting tired of all this snow!


----------

